# Driver's profile customization



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

Does Driver profile customization include: Side Mirrors setting as well? 
How about Headlight setting?

What else are included with customization other than just seat position?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

cupid_TM3 said:


> Does Driver profile customization include: Side Mirrors setting as well?
> How about Headlight setting?
> 
> What else are included with customization other than just seat position?


Mirrors, seat and steering wheel.
Headlight adjustments are intended to be used if there is weight in the trunk/frunk throwing the level off, not a driver to driver change


----------



## TSLA_Model<3 (Nov 14, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> Mirrors, seat and steering wheel.
> Headlight adjustments are intended to be used if there is weight in the trunk/frunk throwing the level off, not a driver to driver change


forgot about the steering wheel. 
Awesome. Got everything covered. 
I also noticed in one Model 3 user video that as they drove up to their house, garage door would open up. (It also showed the option to not open the garage door) -> what feature is that part of?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Homelink


----------



## CA_MtnMan (Jan 19, 2018)

What about heating / cooling preferences? Do these associate with driver profile, so that the last-used setting per driver is restored?


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

CA_MtnMan said:


> What about heating / cooling preferences? Do these associate with driver profile, so that the last-used setting per driver is restored?


Yes they are associated with the driver profile. Also the front seat warmer level (1-3).

ETA: Specifically works when driver profile is selected from within the car. The profiles don't automatically change if you walk up with different profiles from the phone app.


----------



## JMac (Sep 26, 2017)

What about steering effort and regen level? Are they profiled?


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

Jeff MacDonald said:


> What about steering effort and regen level? Are they profiled?


Yes.


----------



## JMac (Sep 26, 2017)

Maevra said:


> Yes.


Sweet!


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

Jeff MacDonald said:


> Sweet!


Yep! Far as I know the only thing that isn't auto-adjusted via profile is the plenums/airflow of the HVAC. The temperature settings will change, but the airflow will still have to be adjusted from the screen.

Not a big deal but hopefully that can be added to the saved profile list in the future. I do not appreciate husband's "I like a nice breeze around chest level" setting which ends up blowing air directly into my eyeballs when I'm in the driver's seat.


----------

